# Hello from Canada



## antigua

Hello all
I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Shane, My wife is Michelle, my son Liam (1-1/2 years) amd my daughter Emily (6 years). We've been camping now for 4 years straight and we really love being outdoors. My wife and I used to tent camp when we were in our teens but gave it up for years until Emily asked me to take her camping. Michelle thought it was a good idea too so I was out numbered. I showed them though....I brought home a popup tent trailer......TAKE THAT!!! I didn't want to sleep on the ground again. Sense then we purchaced another bigger popup then just last summer we purchaced our first hybrid travel trailer. We really love it. It's loaded up with all the extras that I just love (I gave up roughing it years ago). Is there anyone else from Canada on this site? I'm looking forward to read some of your advice and I'm sure I'll be looking for some as well.

Shane, Michelle, Emily and Liam
2008 Starcraft Antigua 215SB
2006 Ford Explorer XLT


----------



## ctfortner

*Howdy*

Great to hear from Canada, bet it is cold up there :snowman:

Its been kind of slow round here lately as the site has been upgraded recently, but i expect it to pick up quite a bit real soon. Glad to have you on board!


----------



## antigua

Thank you ctfortner.
It's not to bad up here yet. January and February tend to be the coldest months where you want to keep the cars plugged in. We just had a big storm rip thru here that dumped a good foot or so a snow in less than 24 hours. I've used my snow blower more often this December than all of last winter combined. This will be the first white Christmas we've had for a long time as well. It should be fun. This is the first year my son has ever experienced snow so to watch him freak out over something I'm used to is awesome to watch.

Thanks for the welcome

Shane


----------



## ctfortner

I have spent a few christmas's up your way, in northern MN. the boss (wife) is from there, Brainerd area. It gets down right cold round them parts, but i love ice fishin. Cant do that down here 

Been to Canada once, was really nice. Cant remember exactly where it was we went, but spent a week on a lake there, did a lot of walleye fishing. We drove from Brainerd. I have learned what the "walleye chop" is. We are hoping to get back up there for another trip, maybe go further north next time.


----------



## antigua

There is a lot of fishing up here. I'm from Orangeville Ontario about 2 hrs north of Toronto. Brainerd is a lot more North from were I am. I bet it's cold. There are thousands of lakes all around us up here and there is a lot of walleye, small and large mouth bass, and trout to name a few. I love to fish but I haven't gone out in years. Over the past couple of years I've been taking my daughter out fishing whenever we go camping so we've been having fun.


----------



## mailfire99

Howdy Shane, welcome aboard.



antigua said:


> Hello all
> I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Shane, My wife is Michelle, my son Liam (1-1/2 years) amd my daughter Emily (6 years). We've been camping now for 4 years straight and we really love being outdoors. My wife and I used to tent camp when we were in our teens but gave it up for years until Emily asked me to take her camping. Michelle thought it was a good idea too so I was out numbered. I showed them though....I brought home a popup tent trailer......TAKE THAT!!! I didn't want to sleep on the ground again. Sense then we purchaced another bigger popup then just last summer we purchaced our first hybrid travel trailer. We really love it. It's loaded up with all the extras that I just love (I gave up roughing it years ago). Is there anyone else from Canada on this site? I'm looking forward to read some of your advice and I'm sure I'll be looking for some as well.
> 
> Shane, Michelle, Emily and Liam
> 2008 Starcraft Antigua 215SB
> 2006 Ford Explorer XLT


----------



## antigua

Thanks for the welcome Mailfire99


----------



## glfortner

hello and welcome. I am the infamous one from MN. Wish i was going there for Christmas this year, miss the white christmas's


----------



## antigua

Well there's lots of the white stuff this year. It's fun for a while but come February, I've had enough. I'm really ready to start camping. That's whe I start booking camp sites for the summer. By the end of April, I have all the campgrounds booked.
Thanks for the welcome glfortner.


----------



## glfortner

yeah i hear there is a lot this year. thats why i moved from MN, could take the cold anymore. I miss it, but dont think i could move back. But its just the opposite down here, 100+ degree days in the summer with high humidity, its miserable too. But the husband wont be moving anytime soon, so i will live. But we all enjoy heading north for the visits, makes me homesick.



antigua said:


> Well there's lots of the white stuff this year. It's fun for a while but come February, I've had enough. I'm really ready to start camping. That's whe I start booking camp sites for the summer. By the end of April, I have all the campgrounds booked.
> Thanks for the welcome glfortner.


----------



## bill0830

*Welcome Canada*

Welcome to Camper Community. I like Todd am also in Tennessee (actually, Todd and I have known each other for about 9 years). I hope you enjoy it here and please share your thoughts and comments. Todd has just did some recent improvements to the site and it is really looking great.


----------



## antigua

Thanks Bill I don't know what the site looked like before but from what I can see, it looks great.


----------



## ctfortner

Thanks. the forum was old and outdated and was recently switched to this one. Its a whole lot nicer and user friendly than before. Tell all your camping friends about us, we all enjoy camping and sharing ideas, and hope to have many others with the same passion.



antigua said:


> Thanks Bill I don't know what the site looked like before but from what I can see, it looks great.


----------



## grace

Welcome Shane! And Gail I am also from Minnesota. I was born in Grand Rapids, MN in 1965. It's about 1 1/2 hr. south of Canada. My Dad plugged our cars in all the time. We went to Ontario for summer vacation when I was 17. We went to Lake Jeanette. We had a camper bus converted into a camper. We had a car, and a boat. We went up there with another family. They had 110 forest fires that summer. Most of the roads were closed. It was a beautiful place with rocks, trees, and lakes. We ate non-stop walleye. They didn't like the Northern Pikes in Canada. They had a slimy exterior. We had milk in a liter bag. Well reading your posts sure brought back some good memories ! Thanks!:clapping:


----------



## antigua

Thanks for the welcome Grace and your welcome  Where is Lake Jeanette? I did a search and the only one I came up with is in Greensboro, North Carolina. Anyway, there is a lot of great camping around here. I think the best place I've been to around here is up in Tomermory. The Provincial Campgrounds around here are really nice. I do camp at a few different priviate campgrounds but the really nice ones are hard to find. I've done my homework on the private campgrounds and if anyone is planning to come up to Ontario, let me know, I'll try to help you out.
Thanks again Grace

Shane


----------



## grace

I couldn't find it either after I searched. We stayed at a State park in Ontario. Maybe the Lake's name was different. We took the main highway from International Falls, MN north into Canada. Sorry about that. But it has been a few years.


----------



## glfortner

So far the best camping I have done has been in Northern Minnesota and Canada. Sorry fellow Tennesseans. Just to straigten out my husband-Brainerd is in the central part of Minnesota-not the northern part. Anything north of the Mason Dixon line, he thinks is really far north . I loved the state park campgrounds-Temperance River, Jay Cooke and Gooseberry Falls. It has been a long time since I have camped up there. From what I understand it is more difficult to camp in the Minnesota state parks then it was when I lived up there.


----------



## grace

I also haven't been camping lately in Minnesota State parks. When I was a child the places we went were very nice, and quiet. They were not widely used by everyone. But now things there are different when it comes to camping. I believe it is much harder to do.


----------



## grace

Here's an attached picture of the Northern lights.


----------



## antigua

That looks pretty cool. Last summer some friends and I were sitting out on the front porch and this is what we were seeing. It's really amazing.


----------



## ctfortner

I havent gotten to see this in person yet, but the wife talks about it all the time, being from MN of course. I just havent been there at the right time I guess.

So antigua, when we get back to Canada, you gonna show us some good fishing holes? We went years back and had a great time, and we have all been kind of itchin to get back. I will have to ask my wife where we stayed, she remembers, I dont, but I know we all decided if went back we were going to go further north the next time around. Supposedly the lakes and fishing were better another 100-200 miles north of where we were. My mother in law loves me when I bring her back some good walleye fillets


----------



## antigua

I don't do much fishing but here are a few sites that you may want to have a look at to get you started anyway. I've never been there but I'm planning a trip this summer to Algonquin Park. I here it's really nice there and really good fishing. It's a Provincial Park and not a lot of electrical sites but there are electrical sites. The link is below.
http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/algo.html
http://www.algonquinpark.on.ca/nature/fish.html
http://www.ontariowalleyefishing.ca/
http://www.ontariowalleyefishing.com/
http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/
http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/fishing/ocnonresopt.html
I hope this helps.


----------



## ctfortner

thanks, will check them out. If we go, it wont be a camping trip since its over 1000 miles from me. We would likely get a cabin somewhere at a resort, thats what we did last time. It is some beautiful country up there, the drive from Wisconsin, through MN and Canada was just awesome.


----------



## antigua

There's a couple of websites I've included in there that have cabins rentals. Book early though they tend to book up fast.


----------



## ctfortner

Will do. I dont know if we will go this year or not, but we have discussed it. I will look over them, may get me geared up for it :shocked:


----------



## grace

I 'm really glad you liked it. I can't believe that you get that view from your backyard. I've some more Northern light pictures. My Mom, in Minnesota, sent them to my e-mail.


----------



## grace

Here's another picture of the Northern lights.


----------



## glfortner

Wow-that is one of the better pictures I have seen of the Northern Lights-you should enter that into a contest!


----------



## grace

That awfully sweet to say, Gail! I'm really glad you enjoyed them. I still have some more.


----------



## l2l

Hey antigua I am just south of you in Caledon, actually my trailer is stored at Blackies in Orangville, small world!
I just found this site today.

Maybe we can hook up over the summer if we are camping in the same parks that is..

Oh BTW Hi ALL


----------



## ctfortner

:welcome: to CamperCommunity l2l.



l2l said:


> Hey antigua I am just south of you in Caledon, actually my trailer is stored at Blackies in Orangville, small world!
> I just found this site today.
> 
> Maybe we can hook up over the summer if we are camping in the same parks that is..
> 
> Oh BTW Hi ALL


----------



## l2l

Thanks for the welcome looks like a great site, already learned a few things and I thought I was a seasoned camper...


----------



## cassiem

glad to have you here. If you are a seasoned camper, I am sure you will be able to help out many others that arent. 



l2l said:


> Thanks for the welcome looks like a great site, already learned a few things and I thought I was a seasoned camper...


----------



## cricket2

:welcome: from Alabama



l2l said:


> Thanks for the welcome looks like a great site, already learned a few things and I thought I was a seasoned camper...


----------



## grace

This is so nice to find someone else close to where you live. They are going camping this summer. What a happy ending to the story. Actually, it's a happy beginning! People here are a real treasure in real life.:10220:


----------



## antigua

Welcome to this site l2l. I've been away from the site for a while and just found this message.The flu bug has gone thru this house like wild fire. Friaday my son had it, then my wife on Saturday I got it on Sunday and now, Monday my daughter has it. Aweful weekend! So we are all home driving each other nuts.
So you're in Caledon eh. I travel thru Caledon everyday to get to Brampton. Where abouts are you? That would be fun to get toghether and go camping. Where do you like to go camping? Last year we tried a couple of Provincial campgrounds Awenda and MacGregor Point. We have found a couple of private campgrounds that we really like to go to as well every year.


----------



## l2l

Sorry to hear about the flu bug in your house that really sucks!
I actually live in North Brampton at 10 & Mayfield which is the Caledon Border. 

We did allot of camping this past summer so I will list the ones that we went to this year!
Would like to hear your favorite spots too so we can compare notes!

Darien Lake (US) start of the year EVERY Year, that's a must! The place speaks for itself HIGHLY Recommend
Sherkston Shores-Very nice private park with tons to do, will repeat for sure!
Week Long US Trip to both Alegany and Watkins Glen-Loved both State Parks
Shalamar (Niagara Region)-Another private camp ground, its ok they do have a GREAT fireworks display- would not return, too many like it to try
Bingemans (SW Area)- Great for the kids due to the water park
Turkey Point (Niagara Region)-Great End of year destination-Halloween for the kids will return every year for sure!

Basically we plan a trip EVERY long weekend and if we are lucky one additional full week somewhere... On a really good year we will make our own long weekend and get two camping trips in one month, but that is rare!

Let me know what you have planned so far and if it works out maybe we can hook up!
Glad I found you here neighbor!





antigua said:


> Welcome to this site l2l. I've been away from the site for a while and just found this message.The flu bug has gone thru this house like wild fire. Friaday my son had it, then my wife on Saturday I got it on Sunday and now, Monday my daughter has it. Aweful weekend! So we are all home driving each other nuts.
> So you're in Caledon eh. I travel thru Caledon everyday to get to Brampton. Where abouts are you? That would be fun to get toghether and go camping. Where do you like to go camping? Last year we tried a couple of Provincial campgrounds Awenda and MacGregor Point. We have found a couple of private campgrounds that we really like to go to as well every year.


----------



## ctfortner

Yea, I hate to hear about that flu yall got too. :thumbdown:
There is nothing worse than the kids getting sick, I guess the only thing worse is when you all have it and noone feels like doing anything. I have had it once, and I dindnt get out of bed for a week. That is the sickest I have ever been. Hope yall get over it soon


----------



## antigua

Thanks. Everyone except Emily are doing fine now. I'm back to work but Michelle is still at home looking after Emily. She should be ready for school tomorrow.
Wow l2l, you go all out when you go camping. So far we've stayed in the Grey Bruce County. We took a trip to Tobermory last year which was awesome. First time there. We've stayed at a few private campgrounds, Fishermans Cove - great place lots to do, Silent Valley - one of my favourite, Spring valley - we only go because we have friends that have a place there otherwise I wouldn't on purpose . Happy hills just north of Woodstock - lots of things to do for the kids. We've been to Awenda PP, MacGregor Point PP. We plan on going to a few more Provincial Parks this year like Earl Rowe, Inverhuron, Killbear and some new private campgrounds we haven't been to yet. We like to stay close to home as Liam is still pretty young. 2 summers ago Michelle was pregnant with Liam so we really needed to stay close to home. 2 weeks after our last camping trip Liam came so we cut it close that year. No plans as of yet but I'll be planning the summer schedule soon. I need to start booking the camp sites before they all get booked up. I think Earl Rowe will be our first trip just to bust out of winter and start the camping season. It's in Alliston close to home. Quick trip there, quick set up, long weekend!


----------



## l2l

Sounds like a good plan antigua.

We too plan on visiting Inverhuron, heard nothing but good things about that place!
Maybe we will see you there?


----------



## antigua

I'll let you know when we plan to go. I'm gussing July Aug.


----------



## grace

I was going to add another picture of the Northern Lights. My Mom e-mailed these to me. I think the lights in Canada must be beautiful. For the heavens are just opened up, and God is just painting you a picture in the sky. I hope you like the picture of the Northern Lights.


----------



## grace

Here's another picture of the Northern Lights in Canada.


----------



## l2l

Awesome pictures Grace thanks for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## grace

Well I just wanted to say that visiting Canada is a something we should all do. The beauty of the trees, rocks, and lakes filled with wildlife. I saw so many animals while I was there. The reason I put the Northern Lights pictures in there, it's just because I liked them so much. I hope to add some more.


----------



## antigua

Th northern light are something to see. I don't get a chance to see them every year but when you do see them it's really amazing. Where does your mom live? The pictures are really really awesome.


----------



## grace

She lives in Nashwauk, MN all her life. So we did stay in a few different house but the same town. Just now, she moved to Hibbing, MN. They found a nice newer house. It's a much warmer house. She even has a water softener, and a a finished basement. They got new appliances, too. She sewed some curtains for the kitchen. Her birthday is coming up so I mailed her a present. I got her a gold bracelet with purple jewels on it. I went to Macy's and got it for $8.00. It was on sale, and came boxed with a red case. I put another Northern light picture in here. :whistling:


----------



## dianen

*Hello back at ya from Ontario*

Hi there...diane from northern ontario here...we live 300 km northeast of Thunder Bay, a little place called Longlac.
It is cold here right now and we have tons of snow.
We have worked our way up to a 38 foot Jayco fifth wheel..but still tent on lots of occassions. we love to get in the boat and go for the weekend...just me, serge and Duke the dog.


----------



## l2l

Welcome diane some great folks here...


----------



## grace

Welcome Diane! I give you the warmest wishes all the way to Ontario.:10220: You live 300 km northeast of Thunder Bay? Wow! Now that's north! My Mom said she has plenty of snow, too. She is the one who shovels it, so there's a special bond. You'll love this website because it's just like talking to family. It's one of my favorites, and I hope yours too.:welcome:


----------



## mikey

dianen said:


> Hi there...diane from northern ontario here...we live 300 km northeast of Thunder Bay, a little place called Longlac.
> It is cold here right now and we have tons of snow.
> We have worked our way up to a 38 foot Jayco fifth wheel..but still tent on lots of occassions. we love to get in the boat and go for the weekend...just me, serge and Duke the dog.


Must have missed this one, but here is a late :welcome: Diane! You guys still covered up out that way?


----------



## antigua

It's melting pretty quick around here. I can see some grass in the back yard and the land mines thanks to the dog. I had the sun roof open in the car yesterday. I was really nice.


----------



## ctfortner

Thats great news Shane, you will be camping before you know it! Was 75 here today, man was it nice!


----------



## dianen

Hello there fom a fellow Ontario camper....we live 300 kms from Thunder Bay and you cant believe the snow we still have...there was at least 2 inches of new white stuff on my car this am...I have had enough...plus to boot our big Jayco 5th wheel burnt to the ground last wednesday, in cold storage..so just went to Thunder Bay and bought another one...its still at the dealership and am itching something bad to get out in it...
My dining room table is covered in stuff, because of course the camper was all packed, and we lost everything...so everytime I think of something I want to put in the new one I put it aside...so getting excited to get out in the fresh air....ice fishing is not doing it.


----------



## antigua

Burnt to the ground!!!!!! :shocked: Holy Crap!  What happened? Sorry to hear that. I'm glad you got a new one. I assume you had it insured. There's nothing like the smell of a new trailer. Well, it's not the same as the smell of a new car but exciting all the same. :thumbup1: Good luck with the new trailer. I hope the snow will go away for you soon. How much do you still have? I'm able to see the grass for the first time sense November. Now I can start polishing up the lawn mower. LOL


----------



## dianen

We had it in cold storage..unfort. the guy beside us didnt like the cold part and so he was apparently running a little heater, siting on the floor of his motorcoach..and it got knocked over and the rest is history. There is nothing left but the bed springs, and a piece of the frame for the hide a bed..oh yes and 2 hunks of black metal that I think were the frig and oven.
I made my orientation appt for May 1 so that when we go and pick it up. You should see my house, everytime I think of something we need, for the camper, I put it aside...and thats not counting the stuff I have bought. 
We have at least 3 feet of snow in our yard, and it has snowed for the last 2 nights. It is very depressing.


----------



## mailfire99

That is terrible Diane, sorry to hear.

Scary to think about...Some people are just plain careless.

Congrats on the new rig though, that will be fun. What model/brand did you buy?

Snow does sound depressing at this point, but hopefully it will move on out for yall soon. Its hard to imagine it still snowing, we have been tasting the 70's the last few days, actually cut some grass yesterday.


----------



## dianen

Thank you for your kind words....we were actually devastated.
Well after looking a hundred or so we decided on a Sportsman 35.5 fifth wheel with 4 slides. It is made by ZY I think it is....they also make the Durango and some others Ive not heard of. It was a good price and had 
99% of what I wanted and none of what I didnt want. 
I know this snow thing is awful....I have had enough and still have 2 years to work. We love it here in the summer....but enough of the white stuff. We snowmobile and ice fish and all stuff but sun and heat is sounding better and better.


----------



## pianotuna

*Hello from another Canadian*

Hi all,

I just found Camper Community and thought I'd join up. 19 C here today and I just got back from an overnighter in my Citation 25' class C diesel.


----------



## mailfire99

Welcome to the site pianotuna!

Did you just do an overnighter in the backyard, or did yall go to a campground up there?


----------



## antigua

Welcome pianotuna. You found a great site. Lots of great people here


----------



## mailfire99

pianotuna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just found Camper Community and thought I'd join up. 19 C here today and I just got back from an overnighter in my Citation 25' class C diesel.


Welcome pianotuna!

Was that yalls first trip of the year, or do you tough it out all year?


----------



## mikey

pianotuna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just found Camper Community and thought I'd join up. 19 C here today and I just got back from an overnighter in my Citation 25' class C diesel.


Its got to get better soon, hang in there :bang:


----------



## cagemaja

Greetings from Northern BC! We are a family of four - me, dh, and 2 ds. We have tented for years and just kept graduating to bigger tents and more gear. We weren't able to do *any* camping in 2007 for various reasons so our first trip out this May was a painful realization that it's too hard for us to tent anymore. We were with two other families with smallish trailers and were extremely jealous of their conditions. 

So we have spent the last month researching, learning, looking and comparing and to make a long story short, we pick up our Jay Feather 19h in a week!


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome cagemaja! Congrats on the new rig, that is always exciting. We have a 19 foot wildwood, and love it. Course, all of our friends have 5th wheels, and we are usually jealous of their situations. But like yourself, going from a tent, to a borroed popup, the 19 foot camper was wonderful. You will love it!


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the forum cagemaja. Congrats on the Jay Feather. You're going to love it.


----------



## cassiem

Hello and welcome. Hope your enjoying the new camper, hope to upgrade to one soon myself.


----------

